# They took her back....



## Serawyn (Sep 27, 2008)

To update on my little girl, Emma, my fiance and I called the rescue group. We described the situation to them and they came to our house to evaluate what we can do to help her. When they got to our house, we all agreed there is no safe place for her except to pen her up inside the x pen with a cover while we are at work. However, this would not be ideal because she could possibly hurt herself by climbing/trying to escape. They evaluated the situation and asked us if we would foster her until they could find her a home with someone who will be there 100%. Emma, in their opinion, is extremely anxious and she needs to be with someone who is at home a lot of the time. Since my fiance and I both work, we sadly agreed with the rescue group. 

So, they put Emma's information online and of course, she got adopted within 2 days! I cried all weekend long because that was when her new "mama" came to get her. My fiance said the next time we adopt a pet, we'd do him/her during the summer when I have a long time to stay home and get the animal adjusted (I'm a teacher). 

Okie dokie, just thought I'd let you all know. Thank you for all of your support and advices. I'm sorry I won't be joining you any longer, but I will be checking in once in a while to see the cute photos. I'm so sad about this, but I know it's what's best for Emma. Her new mommy is very, very sweet older lady who needs a companion dog. I think they are a perfect match for each other.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I know it was hard for you, but it was a good decision to place Emma in a home where someone will be home with her. It's a shame that the rescue group didn't realize Emma needed that type of situation before she came to your home. I'm sure you are very sad it didn't work out. [attachment=42198:big_hug.gif]


----------



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

I'm so sorry it didn't work out, but you did what was best for Emma considering your situation. I was amazed at her climbing/jumping abilities! I do hope you stick around with us on the forums.


----------



## graceandmartin (Feb 25, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear that your situation with Emma did not work out. :grouphug: :grouphug: I'm with Marj on this one though. It is a shame that the rescue group did not realize that this would not have worked out prior to placing her in your home, that way you could have been avoided the pain of having her taken away and then the anxiety she had during the little time that she was with you. But I hope that you had some great memories with Emma- she certainly was lucky to have had someone like you in her life!! Please keep us posted with what is going on with you and your current pup situation. I know that you'll find your best match soon!! Best of luck to you!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Such a sad sad situation. But I truly believe everything happens for a reason.....you'll get your pup and it'll be the most perfect pet ever. Promise.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I am so sorry it didnt' work out w/Emma. I know how excited you were to have her. In the end though, you did the best thing you could possibly do for her....find her the right home, and it sounds like that is what she got. Sending you lots of hugs to stay strong. :grouphug: And best wishes to Emma in her new home!


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

I am so sorry that this did not work out. :hugging:


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

I'm sorry the arrangement didn't work out for your family, but I know there is a wonderful pup in your future (hopefully a Malt).
But please keep posting! Sue


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

It was smart of you to contact the rescue group, and have them come over to view the situation. Maybe, they learned something from this, and in the future help other pups get placed properly. I am sorry this happened, but at least you know what your in for, and are smart to wait it out when u have the time. You will be an awesome mommy, and daddy........and don't leave us, but learn more from us, and make friends.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm sorry it didn't work out. Hope Emma is happy in her new home. And I hope when the time is right you find a another fluff to love. :grouphug:


----------



## Baby Missy's Mom (Mar 23, 2008)

QUOTE (Serawyn @ Oct 14 2008, 07:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=650392


> To update on my little girl, Emma, my fiance and I called the rescue group. We described the situation to them and they came to our house to evaluate what we can do to help her. When they got to our house, we all agreed there is no safe place for her except to pen her up inside the x pen with a cover while we are at work. However, this would not be ideal because she could possibly hurt herself by climbing/trying to escape. They evaluated the situation and asked us if we would foster her until they could find her a home with someone who will be there 100%. Emma, in their opinion, is extremely anxious and she needs to be with someone who is at home a lot of the time. Since my fiance and I both work, we sadly agreed with the rescue group.
> 
> So, they put Emma's information online and of course, she got adopted within 2 days! I cried all weekend long because that was when her new "mama" came to get her. My fiance said the next time we adopt a pet, we'd do him/her during the summer when I have a long time to stay home and get the animal adjusted (I'm a teacher).
> 
> Okie dokie, just thought I'd let you all know. Thank you for all of your support and advices. I'm sorry I won't be joining you any longer, but I will be checking in once in a while to see the cute photos. I'm so sad about this, but I know it's what's best for Emma. Her new mommy is very, very sweet older lady who needs a companion dog. I think they are a perfect match for each other.[/B]


Can you tell me your original string. I'm so sorry that things didn't work out but I'd like to read from the start.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Aren't you the one that made the video of the puppy climbing up the high cage and getting out?? It really scared me for her and I know it did for you too. I am so sorry that this happend this way and I know your heart is broken. Please know that we feel for you and your BF.........my heart goes out to you. One day, you will find a little malt that is not so rambucious and they will steal your heart forever!!!! I know this was a very mature decision........ :tender: :tender: :tender:


----------

